# Gas vs electric



## fuzzlost (Feb 23, 2005)

I was wondering about people's opinions on what is better: gas or electric cars. For all fields, what is gas better at, what are its downfalls, likewhise with electric?


----------



## MADLUX (Aug 4, 2004)

Electric:

Good: For someone who is a beginer, there is very little tuning, and mantaince, plug it in and play.

Bad: Batteries (depending how hard you run) can die around from 5 minutes to 15 minutes worth of running.

-Basiclly for electric they have good power, just run time on the batteries is the only downside.


Nitro: 

Good: Straight out of the box in any hobby shop they are faster and have more power, plus when they tank goes dry you just fill up and go again.

Bad: You will always be tuning on the motor, when the weather changes, you have to make changes on the carburator. 


-Basiclly the tuning is the major part of nitro. Some have a hard time doing it so they either switch to electric or get out of the hobby for good. 


-If you are getting your first real rc car, go with electric and get some experience with the hobby and driving. When you get the experience then go to gas if thats your desire. But that just my $.02


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I have seen people buy a nitro as their first car and never get it started, never. I have also seen alot of people have no problem what so ever with them. 

Im just starting nitro but it is a side thing I am mainly an electric racer. You just have to be alot more patient with nitros and figure on alot more maintaince. 

I wouldnt recomend anyone under 18 getting one unless they have experienced help.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Good advise from both guys...
You will get all kinds of advise and comments from alot of people.
Price balances out... Initial expense of Nitro is more.. but as you buymore batteries and a high quality charge it works out to be the same.
With Nitro the noise can be an issue if you live in a neighborhood...
Racing is also a consideration. Electric you can pretty much race all year if you are in a area where it is popular. Some run Nitro in the winter.. but ventialtion is a big issue.
Speed is awesome with Nitro.. but I know guys who run Modified electric that run with the nitro guys... 
You did not say what vehicles you are considering and what you had in mind... Racing?? Running for fun? 
Hope this helps some.. the more info you give the better info you get back.
Dan


----------



## fuzzlost (Feb 23, 2005)

Definitely racing. I think I'm gonna go electric, possibly a tc3 or an xxx-s. I think i'd like road more than oval. Sunday Im going out to my local track to see what the guys around here are racing. Can you mod a tc3/xxx-s to run oval? Obviously it wont run as well as a pan car, but could it be made competetive? Just curious, it's not a major issue here.

So, if I were to go with tc3/xxx-s, or something else you'd suggest, what parts/radios/recievers/servos/batteries/chargers do you guys recommend? I'd like to be somewhat competetive, but I'm a college student, money is tight. Not to say I can't spend any money, but i'd like to keep it at 300 or less is possible.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

As far as sedan vs pan cars the only way they will even be close in speed is if the pancar is runing 4 cells and the sedan is runing 6. Still the pan car will handle better than the sedan on an oval. 

Are you the fuzzlost on ebay that bid on my TC3 a few days ago?


----------



## fuzzlost (Feb 23, 2005)

As far as I know, I am the only fuzzlost. But yes, that would have been me. ^^


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Check your PM's


----------

